# Duluth



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

since Ann has yet to post.

1st Series: Quad. Like doing 2 tight doubles one in left field, one in right field. Left double are both retired, both very good birds. You have to angle across a heavy cover ditch and a corner of a big pond to get to these two birds.

Right 2 birds are: a short flyer in your face shot 3rd and a tight standout just behind the flyer guns shot 4th. Taking about 10-12 minutes per dog.

~~~~~
success rate is less than 50%, lots of pick ups


Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Done for the day. Dog #5 starts in the AM.


Barb


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Qual:
1st #30 OGF Lean Angus Patty O/Dodge, H/Tim Springer
2nd #29 Cosmo's Contess O/Overstake, H/Rick Stawski
3rd #18 St. Elmo's Fire & Ice O/H Bill Wertz
4th #27 Wilpen's Almond Joy O/Burkes, H/Dave Davis
RJ #10 Jazz O/H Swinton Anderson
JAMS #1, Avant, #22 Springer


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur call backs:

35 Back 

2,3,4,6,7,9,10,13,15,16,18,19,20,23,24,26,27,29
30,31,32,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,45,46,47,48,49. 

The first series was a nice, tight, double retired triple. 
The judges are rumored to be setting up a double blind for the 2nd series.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Ann best of luck in the AM.

~~~~~~~~~~~

Open - 40 dogs back from 1st Series

26 dogs back to the WB.


Barb


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur call backs to the water blind: 25 dogs

2,4,6,7,9,10,13,16,18,19,24,26,27,29,31,32,36,37,39,40,42,43,47,48,49.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Are updates on the Derby possible? Please.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Rainmaker said:


> Qual:
> 1st #30 OGF Lean Angus Patty O/Dodge, H/Tim Springer
> 2nd #29 Cosmo's Contess O/Overstake, H/Rick Stawski
> 3rd #18 St. Elmo's Fire & Ice O/H Bill Wertz
> ...


Big congrats to Patty, Doug and Tim. Nice work, fellas!


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Derby is done... waiting for results!


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Derby results

1st: 27- Lacey, Handler Ledford, Owner- Medford
2nd: 16- Indy, Handler- Ledford, Owner- Houlinan
3rd: 20- Cisco, Handler Ledford, Owner Medford
4th: 9- Ann, Handler Avant, Owner Willard
RJ: 10- Butch, Handler Springer, Owner Witkiewicz
Jams:
2-Hollywood, Handler Avant, Owner Willard
7- Bud, Handler Ledford, Owner Self
17- Katie, Handler Springer, Owner Dodge
25- Faith, Handler Avant, Owner Willard

Open callbacks to the 4th series

5,8,13,22,34,47,49,61,74,76

Amateur callbacks to 4th series
2, 4, 6, 7, 13, 16, 24,31, 36, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 49


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations again, Tim, Lauren & the Dynamic dogs, nice weekend for the young dogs!


----------



## cdalt (May 9, 2011)

Any Open results?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open Results:

1) #13 O/Stroud H/Rorem
2) Unger (#61 ? O/H Unger)
3) Ledford (#8 ? O/Parrish H/Ledford)
4) #47 O/Kurlansky H/Rorem
RJ #22 O/Stroud H/Rorem

Partial Jams: #5, #34, #76
(?? jams)


Congrats to All!! 


Barb


----------



## cdalt (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Barb for your updates on the open.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to AFC Bullet on the open win and qualifying for the national!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

cdalt said:


> Thanks Barb for your updates on the open.



Welcome. I did a process of elimination on callbacks to the 4th for Unger and Ledford, they should be correct. If someone knows of the other Jams, please post them.

Barb


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

That a boy, Bullet. What a dog. New owner, new handler, no problem!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Bullet is a beast, plain and simple.

Put one of the most naturally talented dogs with arguably the best money-time handler and it's gonna be tough sledding for the rest of the field.

Glad he will be summering in Minnesota the rest of his days.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Tim on the Qualifying win.
Congrats to Swinton and Jazz on the RJ in the Qualifying .
Congrats to Ledford on the 1-2-3 in the Derby again .
Congrats to all Placements !!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Fantastic Swinton! I am so happy for you. I can't wait to see you on your way home!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Charles C. said:


> That a boy, Bullet. What a dog. New owner, new handler, no problem!


Y'all know why Dan sold Bullet?


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Cowtown said:


> Y'all know why Dan sold Bullet?


My guess would be $$$$$$


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks! That was my guess too


----------

